# Case MX110 Electronic Problem



## Stephen Newton (Jan 5, 2021)

When the ignition is switched off the engine is turned off, but the dash lights and ignition functions are still on. 
After a while it stops - after the battery has been drained.

I have put a new battery on and changed the ignition barrel, but it makes no difference!
Any ideas please?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

When you say "I changed the ignition barrel", did you just change the barrel or the complete ignition switch ?, I have tried to find a wiring schematic which you need to trace the wiring system, there may be a closed/stuck solenoid that is giving the system power feedback, that is only a guess on my part without a schematic to trace through though !!.

And if you only changed the ign. barrel, then the ign. switch may be faulty and there is feed back through the switch.


----------



## Stephen Newton (Jan 5, 2021)

FredM said:


> When you say "I changed the ignition barrel", did you just change the barrel or the complete ignition switch ?, I have tried to find a wiring schematic which you need to trace the wiring system, there may be a closed/stuck solenoid that is giving the system power feedback, that is only a guess on my part without a schematic to trace through though !!.
> 
> And if you only changed the ign. barrel, then the ign. switch may be faulty and there is feed back through the switch.


Thanks Fred,

I replaced the barrel and ignition switch. I've unplugged the ignition barrel and switch from the dashboard so there is no connection, but the tractor lights remain on?!


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

It sounds to me like a power relay is hanging up.
I don't know if it has a main power relay or just several smaller 5 pin ones.
Many of the CNH have a 200 amp main relay and then the Puma's have several relays in the fuse block and others behind the lower right trim panel.
I would say to locate all your relays, then start unplugging them one at a time till you find out the one acting up.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Ditto on stuck control relay.


----------

